# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  E folura ne gjume dhe kercitja e dhembeve naten

## amerika1

Burri I Nje Shoqes Time Kercet Dhembet Naten Dhe Flet Ne Gjume Si Mund Ta Heqe Keto Zakone

----------


## riduana

kam mbesen time une ta ben mishin kokerr me ato dhembet qe i kercet

----------


## Endri_

I kercas dhe une. Ne pergjithesi nevriket e bejne.

----------


## kleadoni

Eshte shume e demshme per dhembet pasi i grryen. Nje shoqe ime e ka kete edhe ka blere nje si tip kllefi per dhembet qe vihet ne goje gjate oreve te gjumit dhe me sa me ka thene funksionon.

----------


## amerika1

nuk kisha degjuar deri me sot nga keto dhe u cudita kur me tha shoqja

----------


## Kanina

> Burri I Nje Shoqes Time Kercet Dhembet Naten Dhe Flet Ne Gjume Si Mund Ta Heqe Keto Zakone



lere kercitjen e dhembeve ti po na thuaj pak cne me burrin e shoqes ti!!! ku e degjove duke kercitur dhembet ne gjume?!!!!!  :Lulja3:

----------


## loneeagle

Kercitja e dhembve vjen vetem nga stresi & mendimet. E kam pas shume ket problem sa me dhimte edhe koka kur ngrihesha ne mengjes. Kalon vet me kalimin e kohes. Te gjithe doktorit qe kam pyetur me kane thene eshte lodhje, mendime & stres. lol rexh sa kam qeshur.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Kercitja e dhembve vjen vetem nga stresi & mendimet. E kam pas shume ket problem sa me dhimte edhe koka kur ngrihesha ne mengjes. Kalon vet me kalimin e kohes. Te gjithe doktorit qe kam pyetur me kane thene eshte lodhje, mendime & stres. lol rexh sa kam qeshur.


it solves it juli, heq protezat naten dhe nuk e ke me kete problem  :ngerdheshje:  (spo flas nga eksperienca ime of caurse lol)

po jo serjozisht, dhe babi im i kerciste dhembet nganjehere kur flinte...saper te folur ne gjume, sesi mund te ndalosh nje njeri te flasesh ne gjume, sja kam iden  :sarkastik:

----------


## loneeagle

> it solves it juli, heq protezat naten dhe nuk e ke me kete problem  (spo flas nga eksperienca ime of caurse lol)
> 
> po jo serjozisht, dhe babi im i kerciste dhembet nganjehere kur flinte...saper te folur ne gjume, sesi mund te ndalosh nje njeri te flasesh ne gjume, sja kam iden



nuk jane thjesht vetem dhembet problemi jane edhe gums. mos thuaj te heqi edhe gums tani ahahah. me e bukura eshte se nuk e kupton dot lol. Une nuk e kuptoja dot ne fillim qe kercisja dhembet. Por ne qe kercasim dhembet nuk i kemi dhembet perfect jane pak si te ngrene edhe dentisti e kupton menjeher qe individi kercet dhembet.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> nuk jane thjesht vetem dhembet problemi jane edhe gums. mos thuaj te heqi edhe gums tani ahahah. me e bukura eshte se nuk e kupton dot lol. Une nuk e kuptoja dot ne fillim qe kercisja dhembet. Por ne qe kercasim dhembet nuk i kemi dhembet perfect jane pak si te ngrene edhe dentisti e kupton menjeher qe individi kercet dhembet.


hahah jo po besoj se gums nuk bejn zhurme  :buzeqeshje: 

po e magjinoj qe nuk e kupton dote, eshte pothuajse njesoj nese dikush flet ne gjume apo gerhet, nuk e di qe e ben...pshm kur gerrhet burri i them "ahh sikur te degjoje veten duke gerrhitur" lol

----------


## loneeagle

ahahah po kjo hapsja e temes shqetesohet per zhurmen apo per nofullat e burrit shoqes lol. E kam keqkuptuar ateher vetem tapat per vesh si tha teta jane mire ose te flene ne dy dhoma te ndryshme. ahaha ke shume te drejte edhe gerrihitja te ngre nervat jane kind of annoying, por  askush se pranon qe e ben se jane pa vetdije.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> ahahah po kjo hapsja e temes shqetesohet per zhurmen apo per nofullat e burrit shoqes lol. E kam keqkuptuar ateher vetem tapat per vesh si tha teta jane mire ose te flene ne dy dhoma te ndryshme. ahaha ke shume te drejte edhe gerrihitja te ngre nervat jane kind of annoying, por  askush se pranon qe e ben se jane pa vetdije.


yes prandaj i thash qe te heqi dhembet lol j/k . Por kercitjen e dhembve sbesoj se mund ta degjosh unless je ngjeshur me burrin/gruan kur fle, plus nuk bejn aq zhurme sa dikush qe flet apo gerrhet

----------


## benseven11

E folura ne gjume njihet si Somniloquy,ose sleep talking,ndodh kur e fjetura eshte e lehte
 dhe vjen si shkak i stresit te dites,formes jo te mire shendetsore dhe ndodh edhe ne raste
 kur ha ushqim,perpara se te flesh.
Darka duhet ngrene te pakten 3 ore para se te biesh ne gjume.
Tre ore para fjetjes mbaje veten te qete,shiko ndonje film,qetesohu....
mos e ngarko trurin me mendime,analiza,mos bej pune mendore.
Mos degjo muzike me ze te larte,mos perdor kufje dhe degjosh muzike
mos bej telefonata tre ore para gjumit,me nje fjale mbaje trurin
jo te eksituar dhe  jo ne ngarkese.
Duke e mbajtur trurin te qete edhe gjumi do te zeje me shpejt.gjumi do jete i thelle
 dhe nuk do flasesh e mbash fjalime,pallavra nonsense,tregosh barcaleta ne gjume etj lol.

----------


## Mau_kiko

Zakonisht, une te flej ashtu sic thote benseven..mua sme ze gjumi. E kam te nevojshme te ushqehem mire e mire perpara se te shtirhem, ndryshe, mund te rri gjithe naten (ose me nete..) pa gjume. Per vete kam shtrengimin e nofullave gjate gjumit. Aq shume, sa ne mengjes mezi hap gojen te laj dhembet nga dhembja e nofullave, mos te flasim qe dhemballat ne mengjes i kam cope, saqe nuk ha dot.

Personi qe flet, kercet dhembet ose edhe gerrhet ne gjum, tregon qe ka patur nje dite te lodhshme, nje problem qe i lodh mendjen me shume se cduhet (problem familjar, social, problem studimor etj etj). Per mendimin tim, ai person duhet ti hapet ndonjeirt ose te marre ca pushime te mira.

----------


## Skorpioni

njerzit inteligjent flasin ne gjume.

----------


## Etna Etna

Per te folur ne gjume ,sflas.Po dhembeve ama ju bej namin,aq shume i kercas sa me dhembin ne mengjes  :i ngrysur: 
Sa pas dore e le veten njeriu,kam kaq shume kohe qe e kam bere ne plan te vizitohem dhe te gjej nje kure edhe akoma skam bere nje vizite.

----------


## Marya

po kerkoja ne internet  nga vinte kercitja e dhembeve
shkaqet ishin te shumta si:
mungese kalciu, magneziu
stresi
kur ke krimba :pa dhembe: , kini kujdes , lajini mire duart :shkelje syri:

----------


## symphony

> po kerkoja ne internet  nga vinte kercitja e dhembeve
> shkaqet ishin te shumta si:
> mungese kalciu, magneziu
> stresi
> *kur ke krimba*: @pp, kini kujdes , lajini mire duart; )


këtë të fundit e the me shaka sigurisht.  :buzeqeshje: 


Etna, mos u bëj merak do të ndalet vetvetiu ky 'huq' të themi. Të njëjtin problem e pata edhe unë, i kërcisja aq shumë sa që ajo zhurma (gërrccc) më zgjonte nga gjumi dhe në mëngjes ndieja lodhje/dhimbje nofullash. Por me kalimin e kohës ndalon vet pa e kuptuar. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Etna Etna

> këtë të fundit e the me shaka sigurisht. 
> 
> 
> Etna, mos u bëj merak do të ndalet vetvetiu ky 'huq' të themi. Të njëjtin problem e pata edhe unë, i kërcisja aq shumë sa që ajo zhurma (gërrccc) më zgjonte nga gjumi dhe në mëngjes ndieja lodhje/dhimbje nofullash. Por me kalimin e kohës ndalon vet pa e kuptuar.


Shpresoj vertet sepse eshte shume i demshem per dhembet edhe shume i sikletshem per te tjeret  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## J@mes

Te folurit gjate gjumit, shtrengimi apo kercitja e dhembeve jane veprime te pandergjegjshme.  

Persa i perket shtrengimit dhe kercitjes se dhembeve gjate gjumit. 
Njerezit qe kryejne keto veprime ne menyre te vazhdueshme per nje kohe te gjate mund te rezultoj qe t'ju kthehet ne nje çrregullim që quhet *Bruxism*.

Sikunder permenda me siper, individi nuk eshte i vetedijshem per kete veprim. Ai shtrengon nofullat duke ushtruar disa here me shume presion se sa mund te ushtrohet ne gjendje normale, e kjo sjell edhe kercitjen e dhembeve.

Ky veprim kronik, pas disa kohesh mund te sjelle pasoja si: konsumim te dhembeve, shtremberim, plasaritje apo shkaterrimin e zmaltit te dhembeve, çrregullim te ndjeshmerise ndaj lengjeve te nxehta dhe te ftohta, probleme me mishrat e dhembeve, probleme me koren e dhembeve, e deri ne probleme anesore e shqetesime fizike, si: dhimbje nofullash, dhimbje koke, kontraksione te muskujve te fytyres, dhimbje te qafes apo te shpatullave, etj.


J@mes

----------

